# Antivirusprogramm im Test: Das ist der beste Virenschutz 2022 (Juli)



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Antivirusprogramm im Test: Das ist der beste Virenschutz 2022 (Juli)*

					Das AV-Test Institut hat neue Werte des fortlaufenden Tests von Antivirus-Programmen 2022 veröffentlicht. Wie gut Ihr kostenloser Virenschutz ist und welche kostenpflichtigen Virenscanner einen guten Schutz gegen Schädlinge bieten, verraten wir in diesem Test.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Antivirusprogramm im Test: Das ist der beste Virenschutz 2022 (Juli)*


----------



## number_eight_burp (20. Juli 2022)

Der Titel könnte auch lauten: Schlangenöl im Test.


----------



## Daheim117 (20. Juli 2022)

Wird jemand aus diesem Artikel schlau(er) ? Eine Art Gesamt-Ergebnis ?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (20. Juli 2022)

The PC Security Channel. Beste Kanal wenn es um solche Antivir oder Malware Geschichten geht.


			https://www.youtube.com/c/thepcsecuritychannel/videos
		


Brain.exe im WWW ist der beste Schutz


----------



## theGucky (20. Juli 2022)

Schön, aber das die Programme schnüffeln und Daten nach Hause schicken, wurde nicht getestet...


----------



## Daheim117 (20. Juli 2022)

Das mit Kaspersky bringe ICH nicht in Abrede...aber: Gesamtergebnis ?


----------



## Gast1662671404 (20. Juli 2022)

Der beste Virenschutz ist das 🧠, dafür bedarf es kein Programm. Im Grunde sind allesamt Schrott.


----------



## Ganjafield (20. Juli 2022)

PM Matic ist schlecht und Verlierer des Tests.
Testsieger mit jeweils voller Punktzahl sind:
Avast - 6,19 EUR / Jahr
Avira - 13,95 EUR / Jahr
F-Secure - 34,99 EUR / Jahr
G Data - 29,95 EUR / Jahr
Kaspersky (die dunkle Seite der Macht) - 20,99 EUR / Jahr
McAfee - 44,95 EUR / Jahr
NortonLifeLook - 9,25 EUR / Jahr
Trend Micro - 9,95 EUR / Jahr

Alle Preise gelten für die Pro Versionen und wurden auf die schnelle per google gefunden. Bei manchen Produkten werden einem direkt eine Lizenzen über idealo angeboten. Von daher können die Preise auf den Herstellerseiten erheblich abweichen.


----------



## cx19 (20. Juli 2022)

Bitte, bitte schaut euch die Argumente von Fefe und anderen Infosectypen zu dem Thema an.

Anti-Viren-Software = Schlangenöl

Hier ein netter Blogpost dazu: 
	

			Fefes Blog
		


Und hier ein Beispiel, wie AV-Software die Sache nur noch schlimmer macht. Dank geht raus and Trend-Micro: Fefe Trend Micro


----------



## Daxtertricks (20. Juli 2022)

Weiss jemand, ob das BSI damals beim NSA Skandal auch vor MCaffe oder Norton gewarnt haben? Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber für mich ist das einfach nur politisch motiviert.


----------



## sonny1606 (20. Juli 2022)

Daheim117 schrieb:


> Wird jemand aus diesem Artikel schlau(er) ? Eine Art Gesamt-Ergebnis ?


Gesamtergebnis ist doch ganz einfach: Den kostenlosen Microsoft defender nutzen. Der ist genauso gut wie die anderen. Die anderen sind damit nix anderes wie teures Schlangenöl


Daxtertricks schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob das BSI damals beim NSA Skandal auch vor MCaffe oder Norton gewarnt haben? Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber für mich ist das einfach nur politisch motiviert.


Wenn du Microsoft, Linux oder Apple OS nutzt schnüffelt die NSA schon von vornherein wie sie will. NSA Backdoor ist im Kernel integriert.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

Daheim117 schrieb:


> Wird jemand aus diesem Artikel schlau(er) ? Eine Art Gesamt-Ergebnis ?


Dafür muß man sich durch  die Bilder klicken.

Topic: Ich bleibe beim MS Defender.


----------



## FlsShdRiVe32 (21. Juli 2022)

Fahre seit Jahren mit McAfee Total Protection und bin sehr zu frieden.
Zu den anderen Antivirus Programmen  kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Juli 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Wenn du ... Linux ... nutzt schnüffelt die NSA schon von vornherein wie sie will.


Wie kommt man denn auf solch abstruse Ideen?


----------



## DarkWing13 (21. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dafür muß man sich durch  die Bilder klicken.
> 
> Topic: Ich bleibe beim MS Defender.



Ich kenne keine Firma, die sich alleine auf den M$ Defender verlässt, einfach deshalb, weil er zu wenig Optionen und Möglichkeiten der Selbstverwaltung/-bestimmung bietet.
Also warum sollte das für ein paar Euro im Jahr nicht jedem Anwender auch wert sein?

Alleine wenn es um Bankgeschäfte geht, möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mit einem Chrome, oder Firefox mit installierten Add-Ons dies tun...
Für mich ist daher eine "Internet-Security-Suit" wichtig.
Und wer vertraut, bspw. bei der Firewall schon M$.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine Firma, die sich alleine auf den M$ Defender verlässt, einfach deshalb, weil er zu wenig Optionen und Möglichkeiten der Selbstverwaltung/-bestimmung bietet.
> Also warum sollte das für ein paar Euro im Jahr nicht jedem Anwender auch wert sein?


Wieso? Laut Tests schneidet das Programm doch immer wieder ganz gut ab. Warum sollte ich dann Geld für andere AV-Software ausgeben welche nicht wirklich besser ist?


DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Alleine wenn es um Bankgeschäfte geht, möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mit einem Chrome, oder Firefox mit installierten Add-Ons dies tun...


Mache ich schon lange und habe damit bisher keine Probleme. Aber bei mir ist eh nicht viel zu holen.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Juli 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Weil es so ist, belies dich mal mit "SeLinux". Ein Modul für den Kernel entwickelt von der NSA in Absprache mit Redhat. Linus Torvalds ist US -Bürger, sein Vater hat vor dem Untersuchungsaussuchss in Finnlad bestätigt dass die NSA bei seinem Sohn bzgl. Linux Kernel "angefragt" hat.


Ja und? Nur weil da was mit NSA steht, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es ultimativ Böse sein muss. Stell dir mal vor, vielleicht hatte die NSA Interesse daran, dass die von ihnen eingesetzten Linux System schlichtweg sicherer werden sollen? Und was, wenn nicht von dir Genanntes, soll ein Vater wahrheitsgemäß sagen, wenn die NSA nun mal den Chefentwickler des Linux Kernels darum bittet sich doch das SeLinux Modul mal für den Kernel vorzustellen?

Zeige mit bitte den Code, der deiner Meinung nach ein Problem darstellt!
https://github.com/SELinuxProject/selinux-kernel
Fun Fact: Um Kaspersky unter Linux benutzen zu können, muss man SeLinux deaktivieren. Oh wait! Das kann man ja deaktiveren...


----------



## sonny1606 (21. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ja und? Nur weil da was mit NSA steht, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es ultimativ Böse sein muss. Stell dir mal vor, vielleicht hatte die NSA Interesse daran, dass die von ihnen eingesetzten Linux System schlichtweg sicherer werden sollen? Und was, wenn nicht von dir Genanntes, soll ein Vater wahrheitsgemäß sagen, wenn die NSA nun mal den Chefentwickler des Linux Kernels darum bittet sich doch das SeLinux Modul mal für den Kernel vorzustellen?
> 
> Zeige mit bitte den Code, der deiner Meinung nach ein Problem darstellt!
> https://github.com/SELinuxProject/selinux-kernel
> Fun Fact: Um Kaspersky unter Linux benutzen zu können, muss man SeLinux deaktivieren. Oh wait! Das kann man ja deaktiveren...


Naja, du darfst natürlich gerne an das Märchen glauben dass die NSA kostenlos zusammen mit der Linux community etwas für eine bessere und sichere IT-Welt entwickelt und aus purer Nächstenliebe diese tolle Tool kostenlos für jeden auf der Welt zur Verfügung stellt...ohne Eigennutz und Hintergedanken. Und das die NSA mit ihrem Gigantischen Budget und 50.000 IT Schnüffler-Mitarbeiter sich damit quasi selber aus jedem Linux server der Welt aussperren, die sie eigentlich überwachen/ausspionieren sollen. Du hast auch sicher noch nix vom Prism-Skandal gehört der von wikileaks/julian Assange aufgedeckt wurde? Der zeigt dass die NSA definitiv der böse ist und die ganze Welt ausspioniert inkl. verbündete Politiker wie Angela Merkel. Aber jeder darf natürlich glauben woran er will.

Für mich gilt ganz klar wo USA-NSA/Schnüffler drauf steht, ist auch NSA-Schnüffler drin und nicht Pippi Langstrumpf "Ich male mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt". Und das gleiche ist mit Kaspersky. Zu glauben das der FSB tatenlos zuschaut wie russische Software auf westlichen Rechner installiert ist, und dies nicht ausnutzen wollen ist minimal naiv.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Juli 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Naja, du darfst natürlich gerne an das Märchen glauben dass die NSA kostenlos zusammen mit der Linux community etwas für eine bessere und sichere IT-Welt entwickelt und aus purer Nächstenliebe diese tolle Tool kostenlos für jeden auf der Welt zur Verfügung stellt...ohne Eigennutz und Hintergedanken. Und das die NSA mit ihrem Gigantischen Budget und 50.000 IT Schnüffler-Mitarbeiter sich damit quasi selber aus jedem Linux server der Welt aussperren, die sie eigentlich überwachen/ausspionieren sollen. Du hast auch sicher noch nix vom Prism-Skandal gehört der von wikileaks/julian Assange aufgedeckt wurde? Der zeigt dass die NSA definitiv der böse ist und die ganze Welt ausspioniert inkl. verbündete Politiker wie Angela Merkel. Aber jeder darf natürlich glauben woran er will.
> 
> Für mich gilt ganz klar wo USA-NSA/Schnüffler drauf steht, ist auch NSA-Schnüffler drin und nicht Pippi Langstrumpf "Ich male mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt". Und das gleiche ist mit Kaspersky. Zu glauben das der FSB tatenlos zuschaut wie russische Software auf westlichen Rechner installiert ist, und dies nicht ausnutzen wollen ist minimal naiv.


Nebelkerze ohne Fakten. Nochmal, zeige mir den Code, der Probleme macht oder verlinke mir eine Seite, wo jemand mit Ahnung von der Materie auf diesen verweist. Ansonsten ist dein Geblubber ohne Gehalt.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Juli 2022)

Moin!

Wie ihr den Bogen von "Antivirenschutz" zum Ukraine-Krieg spannt... 

Das ist jedenfalls offtopic, und somit sind eben manche Beiträge ausgeblendet worden.

Bitte beim Thema bleiben!


----------



## Haxtible (21. Juli 2022)

Hm kein ESET dabei ? soll ja wenn nicht sogar das beste grade sein


----------



## pedi (21. Juli 2022)

diese zeiten sind schon lange vorbei.


----------



## sonny1606 (22. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nebelkerze ohne Fakten. Nochmal, zeige mir den Code, der Probleme macht oder verlinke mir eine Seite, wo jemand mit Ahnung von der Materie auf diesen verweist. Ansonsten ist dein Geblubber ohne Gehalt.


Wir reden hier über Millionen Zeilen Programmcode. Den checkt niemand, hallo vertrauen auf das Gute im Geheimdienst. Fakt ist SeLinux is made of NSA. Kannst du überalle nachlesen. Du wirst auch nix finden dass irgendein Programmierer dies mal geprüft hat. Alle vetrauen auf die NSA das der Schnüffeldienst nicht schnüffelt mit den tools die er selbst entwickelt.
Und wir reden über die NSA, der Geheimdienst der so geheim war dass ca. 20 Jahre nichtmal der US Senat wusste dass er überhaupt existiert. Der vom Präsidenten fast schon heimlich ohne das es jemand mitbekommen hatte damals gegründet wurde. Die NSA ist der letzte denen ich vertrauen würde.


----------



## sonny1606 (22. Juli 2022)

Peter Thiel (Elon Musk Kollege und Mitgründer von paypal und palantir)hat es zur NSA mal so gesagt "sie hat zwar Zugriffe auf jeden PC/Tablett/Handy der Welt, sie kann nur die enormen Datenmengen kaum wertschöpfend auswerten. Da kommt dann sein palantir ins Spiel. Aber die Aussage sagt alles aus, und er weiß mehr als wir.


----------



## Mydgard (18. August 2022)

Den Test kann man wohl in die Tonne kloppen, wie Aussagekräftig kann ein Test sein wenn die Hälfte des Testfeldes die Maximalpunktzahl erreicht? Da müssen entweder zusätzliche Kriterien rein oder stärker differenzieren ...


----------



## T-MAXX (16. September 2022)

theGucky schrieb:


> Schön, aber das die Programme schnüffeln und Daten nach Hause schicken, wurde nicht getestet...


Ich gehe mal davon aus das alle Antivirenprogramme nach Hause telefonieren, sonst könnte man keine Statistiken & Co erstellen.
Für Antivirenprogramme habe ich noch nie Geld bezahlt, da diese nur unnötig Geld kosten, den Rechner zu müllen/lahmen und der Defender von MS tut seit Jahren seinen Dienst anstandslos gut.
Das Geld kann man sich somit sparen...
Wer dennoch Viren findet sollte sich beim Arzt melden.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (16. September 2022)

So halb-OT:

Den Defender gibt es ja inzwischen auch für Android. Hat den schon mal jemand getestet und macht der Sinn, besonders im Bezug auf Phishing-Links und versteckter Malware in Apps?
Ich war zwar glücklicherweise noch nie betroffen, aber ich habe das Gefühl, sowohl Intensität als auch Kreativität bei solchen Angriffen nimmt aktuell stark zu, siehe beispielsweise die Masche bei Steam.
Bisher scanne ich meine Apps alle paar Wochen mit Malwarebytes, das wars aber. Ich installiere allerdings auch nur, ich sag mal, "Standardapps", nix exotisches.


----------



## tigra456 (16. September 2022)

Ich habe seit Jahren Norton drauf…
Aber seit dem ich lese wie gut der Defender geworden ist bin ich am überlegen ob ich’s Norton nicht auslaufen lasse und auf den Defender setze…


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2022)

Daheim117 schrieb:


> Wird jemand aus diesem Artikel schlau(er) ? Eine Art Gesamt-Ergebnis ?


Wenn ich es richtig lese, kannste einfach das von MS von WIN11 nehmen und dir die Kohle sparen...


----------



## Blackfirehawk (16. September 2022)

Mehr wie den Windows Defender und n bisschen Hirn braucht es nicht.
Steht in allen Antivirentests mit ganz oben und ist kostenfrei.
Desweiteren ist er am wenigstens Ressourcen intensiv,
Gerade bei einem SpielePC sind die meisten Antivirus Programme eher die Hauptursache vieler Probleme und FPS Drops/microstutter


----------



## Noofuu (16. September 2022)

Nutze nur den Windows Defender eigentlich kann auch gar nichts passieren wenn man alles mit etwas Vorsicht und ein wenig Grips nutzt.

Bisher ohne Probleme schon ewig keinen Virus mehr gehabt.


----------



## Gast1668121802 (16. September 2022)

Der beste Virenschutz ist und war schon immer das Gehirn. Man muss es nur mal benutzen dann benötigt man solch eine Datenkrake überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Astorek86 (16. September 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über Millionen Zeilen Programmcode. Den checkt niemand, hallo vertrauen auf das Gute im Geheimdienst. Fakt ist SeLinux is made of NSA. Kannst du überalle nachlesen. Du wirst auch nix finden dass irgendein Programmierer dies mal geprüft hat. Alle vetrauen auf die NSA das der Schnüffeldienst nicht schnüffelt mit den tools die er selbst entwickelt.
> Und wir reden über die NSA, der Geheimdienst der so geheim war dass ca. 20 Jahre nichtmal der US Senat wusste dass er überhaupt existiert. Der vom Präsidenten fast schon heimlich ohne das es jemand mitbekommen hatte damals gegründet wurde. Die NSA ist der letzte denen ich vertrauen würde.


Nichts, wirklich nichts landet im Linux-Kernel, ohne dass vorher ein handverlesenes Qualitätssicherungs-Team, bestehend aus Linux-Urgesteinen, drüberschaut. OpenSource bedeutet NICHT, dass jeder Hinz und Kunz ungeprüft Sachen in den Kernel einpflegen kann! Wenn da in mehreren Codezeilen API-Befehle aufgerufen werden, die eine TCP-Verbindung zu irgendeinem hardcodiertem Server aufbaut, fällt das auf. Es gibt mehrere Phasen die neue Quelltexte durchlaufen müssen, bevor sie im Haupt-Repository und damit schlussendlich im Stable-Zweig des Linux-Kernels ankommen.

Nur um sich das mal zu verdeutlichen: Selbst der Programmierstil(!) wird dabei abgefragt und bei Nichtgefallen abgelehnt, bis die Person oder Institution, die den Code beigesteuert hat, ändert und als Änderungswunsch wieder neu einreicht. Auch leichte Durchschaubarkeit des Quelltextes gehört da dazu, schließlich soll der Code, sofern er im Linux-Kernel übernommen wird, auch von Fremden gewartet werden können, wenn der Original-Codeschreiber nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht. Da wird zwangsläufig auch danach geguckt, was der Quelltext überhaupt macht.

Vorallem: Angenommen, eine Backdoor würde gefunden werden, wär die NSA am Arsch. Gerade weil der Quelltext offen verfüg- und somit nachvollzieh- und beweisbar wäre, dass die NSA vorsätzlich ihre Bürger ausspioniert. Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich habe keinen Zweifel, dass die NSA das sowieso macht. Aber ganz sicher nicht über Code, der offen zugänglich ist.









						Yes, the NSA contributed code to Android. No, you don’t have to freak out about it
					

Android contains code written by the NSA, but there’s nothing nefarious about it. NSA's code contributions are publicly accessible, which makes it hard, if not impossible, to insert a covert vulnerability.




					www.androidauthority.com
				




---

Bezüglich der Sinnhaftigkeit der Virenscanner in Firmen: Da geht es tatsächlich weniger um den eigentlichen Schutz (wie die Vergangenheit mehrmals eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat, können auch Virenscanner selbst die Scheunentore bereitstellen und ganz weit aufmachen für Viren), sondern um Haftungsfragen. Wenn es in einer Firma tatsächlich mal zu Datendiebstahl kommt und die IT-Abteilung nicht völlig inkompetent oder grob fahrlässig gehandelt hat, kann das zuständige IT-Team sagen "nicht unsere Schuld, wir haben alles in unserer Macht stehende getan um das zu verhindern". Ja, es ist tatsächlich so simpel...

Für Ottonormalbenutzer reicht der integrierte Virenscanner, der in neueren Windows-Versionen mitgeliefert wird, vollkommen aus.

Für einige vielleicht erhellend dürfte auch dieses Video sein:
Virenschutz: Das digitale Schlangenöl (Ultralativ, ca. 6:52 Minuten)


----------



## sonny1606 (16. September 2022)

Astorek86 schrieb:


> Nichts, wirklich nichts landet im Linux-Kernel, ohne dass vorher ein handverlesenes Qualitätssicherungs-Team, bestehend aus Linux-Urgesteinen, drüberschaut. OpenSource bedeutet NICHT, dass jeder Hinz und Kunz ungeprüft Sachen in den Kernel einpflegen kann! Wenn da in mehreren Codezeilen API-Befehle aufgerufen werden, die eine TCP-Verbindung zu irgendeinem hardcodiertem Server aufbaut, fällt das auf. Es gibt mehrere Phasen die neue Quelltexte durchlaufen müssen, bevor sie im Haupt-Repository und damit schlussendlich im Stable-Zweig des Linux-Kernels ankommen.
> 
> Nur um sich das mal zu verdeutlichen: Selbst der Programmierstil(!) wird dabei abgefragt und bei Nichtgefallen abgelehnt, bis die Person oder Institution, die den Code beigesteuert hat, ändert und als Änderungswunsch wieder neu einreicht. Auch leichte Durchschaubarkeit des Quelltextes gehört da dazu, schließlich soll der Code, sofern er im Linux-Kernel übernommen wird, auch von Fremden gewartet werden können, wenn der Original-Codeschreiber nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht. Da wird zwangsläufig auch danach geguckt, was der Quelltext überhaupt macht.
> 
> ...


Das klingt in der Theorie sinnvoll aber in der Praxis ist es dann nicht so. Irgendwelche Module mit Millionen Zeilen Quellcode kann niemand genau prüfen. Dass es so ist hat hat auch die "heartbleed- Lücke" gezeigt.
Hinzu kommt,das wichtige Leute dieser "handverlesenen" Programmierer wie Linus Torvalds selber US Bürger sind und dem US Gesetz unterstehen. Und wenn ihm die NSA erklärt das er mal ein Auge zudrücken muss bei der ein oder anderen "Geschichte" dann wird er dies tun da er dies muss. Das ist keine Frage von wollen. Steht die NSA in der Haustür oder Vertreter davon hat man keinerlei Verhandlungsoptionen mehr.


----------



## Blowfeld (24. November 2022)

[EMBHTML=165899 CLASS="innerArticleModule smallCenter textBox"]

Ich nehme mal an,  dass wir uns hier selbst was vorstellen sollen


----------



## Technologie_Texter (24. November 2022)

Das BSI kann ich da nicht ernst nehmen!


----------



## Rosini (24. November 2022)

IMO bot Kasperski schon immer das rundere Gesamtpaket. Der aktuelle hate-Train lautet doch sowieso "alles was von Russen oder aus Russland kommt ist böse!" - und das widert mich einfach an. Immer diese ätzende politische Doppelmoral.


----------



## Zanza (24. November 2022)

Kaspersky hat seit Ende August neue Produktlinie 









						Neue Produktlinie Kaspersky
					

Ihr digitales Leben verdient einen umfassenden Schutz. Hier erfahren Sie, wie sich die Kaspersky-Produktlinie für Privatanwender im Jahr 2022 verändern wird.




					www.kaspersky.de


----------



## glatt_rasiert (24. November 2022)

Rosini schrieb:


> IMO bot Kasperski schon immer das rundere Gesamtpaket. Der aktuelle hate-Train lautet doch sowieso "alles was von Russen oder aus Russland kommt ist böse!" - und das widert mich einfach an. Immer diese ätzende politische Doppelmoral.



Die Deutschen brauchen eben ein Feindbild, ein Feindbild welches von unserer verfehlten Politik ablenkt, etwas worauf man seine Frustration und Hass richten kann. Und das nimmt man dankend an. Für Ihn ist nicht entscheident zu wissen, glauben reicht ihm völlig aus.


btt


Hätte es schön gefunden wenn man Eset Nod32 Antivirus auch getestet hätte, denn im Gegensatz zu bspw. dem Bitdefender oder Avast, nimmt dieser kaum Einfluss auf die Spieleperformance, ganz zu schweigem vom Inputlag. Vieleicht sollte man mehr in diesen Gefilden testen.


----------



## Richu006 (24. November 2022)

Also ich nutze seit jahren nur noch Windows defender. Und das auf allen rechnern in meinem Geschäft (KMU 18 Mitarbeiter).

Und wüsste nicht wieso ich was anderes möchte. 

Das schöne am Windows defender ist, neben der Tatsache das er nichts kostet, auch das man ihn einfach nicht merkt wenn man ihn nicht braucht.

All den anderen Schund a la Norton, Kapersky und co. bringt die ganze Zwit Werbung, abo Verälngerungsangebote usw. 
Es fühlte sich jeweils so an als ob der einzige Virus den ich je hatte, das Antivirus programm selbst ist!

zum Glück sind diese Zeiten seit win 8 vorbei.


----------



## King Aftermoon (25. November 2022)

Ich hab seit Jahren Kaspersky und die wenigen Seiten die blockiert werden sind russische lol


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. November 2022)

@ TechnologieTexter


> Das BSI kann ich da nicht ernst nehmen!


Ohne Argumente und nennung deiner Qualifizierung, kann ich dich nicht ernst nehmen. Wenn das BSI falsch liegt entsteht kein schaden gegenüber den Nutzern, wenn du falsch liegst entsteht schaden. Den du aber gar nicht erst merkst weil sich das Schlangenöl tief ins System eingenistet hat, die Software sich auch eher nicht gegen den "Wirt" wendet, dies haben Botnet so an sich.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2022)

Der beste Antivirus ist das Ding, welches zwischen den Ohren sitzt und HIRN genannt wird...
Ich nutze seit, keine Ahnung, 10-12 Jahren keinen Antivirus, der Defender ist teils deaktiviert.


----------

